# Wear your heart on your sleeve.



## javitxu

Hola:
Wear your heat on your sleeve.

¿Alguien me podría decir el equivalente en castellano de esta expresión? Un saludo.


----------



## Masood

Llevar el corazón en la mano.


----------



## MCGF

Masood said:
			
		

> llevar el corazón en la mano.



A ver, el refrán que más se correspondería con eso es "con el corazón en la mano", pero necesitaría la explicación para saber si realmente se refiere a eso


----------



## TGB

¡Hola!

¿Se le ocurre a alguien el equivalente en español del 'idiom' _wear one's heart in one's sleeve? _Sé ño que significa pero no sé como traducirlo. Lo mismo con _stiff upper lip. _¿Podéis ayudarme?

Gracias.


----------



## Granny Grammar

To wear one's heart on (not in) one's sleeve means to display one's emotions openly.


----------



## Sparrow22

TGB said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Se le ocurre a alguien el equivalente en español del 'idiom' _wear one's heart in one's sleeve? _Sé ño que significa pero no sé como traducirlo. Lo mismo con _stiff upper lip. _¿Podéis ayudarme?
> 
> Gracias.



To keep a stiff upper lip= segùn WR significa "mantenerse impasible"

espero haberte ayudado


----------



## on a rose

"To wear one's heart on one's sleeve", según otro diccionario, se traduce a "mostrar facilmente los sentimientos".


----------



## on a rose

oooh me gusta "llevar el corazón en la mano"...queda mucho más lindo


----------



## jarreth81

Hola a todos.
Me pueden ayudar con esta frase? No la entiendo y es de una canción titulada "Honesty" de Billy Joel.Dice así en parte: "I can always find someone to say they simpatize, If I wear my heart out on my sleeve"
Gracias!


----------



## dasboot

"to wear my heart out on my sleeve" es algo como: ser muy vocal sobre mis emociones


----------



## Basenjigirl

to wear one's heart out on his/her sleeve = ponerse muy vulnerable, ponerse muy sensible emocionalmente.


----------



## dasboot

y "to wear ones heart [out] on their sleeve" no es relacionado a "to wear out"


----------



## Basenjigirl

dasboot said:


> "to wear my heart out on my sleeve" es algo como: ser muy vocal sobre mis emociones



Not exactly. It doesn't mean to be vocal about your emotions. Instead, it's more about making oneself more emotionally available, about being more emotionally expressive. It doesn't necessarily meaning talking about your feelings.


----------



## dasboot

Basenjigirl said:


> Not exactly. It doesn't mean to be vocal about your emotions. Instead, it's more about making oneself more emotionally available, about being more emotionally expressive. It doesn't necessarily meaning talking about your feelings.



ah, yes. your definition is much better!


----------



## kptx96

Show emotions or feelings openly. 

If you* wear your heart on your sleeve*, you openly express your feelings or emotions to others.


----------



## jarreth81

Gracias a todos por su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## Londres

Hola a todos,

In idiomatic English, "to wear one's heart on one's sleeve" means to allow other people to know your feelings, show one's emotions. How would "I wear my heart on my sleeve" be expressed in Spanish and carry the same meaning?

Muchas gracias,

Saludos desde Londres


----------



## romarsan

Ser transparente
Ir con el corazón en la mano
...
Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con Romarsan.


----------



## Londres

Thank you Romarsan and Alexacohen. Your help, as always, is very much appreciated.

As ever,

Londres


----------



## ameifree

MCGF said:


> A ver, el refrán que más se correspondería con eso es "con el corazón en la mano", pero necesitaría la explicación para saber si realmente se refiere a eso


 
creo que el refran signifcia que hablas con tu amor lo que piensas y le amas .


----------



## marbrisa

Anyone has a good equivalent for this one in Spanish? I don't seem to find a good way to say it. 

Thank you


----------



## Pauli_cl

Hola marbrisa:
¿_Ser como un libro abierto_, tal vez?
Saludos.


----------



## Kitinuchi

Hola, Marbrisa y Pauli

"Ser un libro abierto" significa ser muy culto, saber mucho de muchos temas. 
Lo que Marbrisa necesita es una expresión en castellano que signifique que los sentimientos de alguien son muy evidentes. No se me ocurre ninguna locución que de esa idea. Sorry!
K.


----------



## Pauli_cl

¡Mmh! Como nunca había oído usar la expresión que propuse referida a personas cultas, busqué un poquitito y encontré este *hilo*. 
En todo caso, a mí tampoco se me ocurre otra forma, jeje.


----------



## elmg

Hola

Se suele decir en ese caso que una persona "es (muy) transparente", pero no me convence, la frase en inglés es más sofisticada.


----------



## Kitinuchi

Coincido, elmg .
La frase de Marbrisa hace referencia a los sentimientos mientras que "ser transparente" no *necesariamente* alude a ellos, es más general.
Puedo decir, por ejemplo, que _"me encanta jugar al poker con Juan porque es transparente_". Yo no se lo que siente, pero me doy cuenta si miente.
SAludos
k.


----------



## zhaul-san

Encontre estas explicaciones.  A decir verdad soy traductor técnico, y jamás había escuchado esta expresion.

 People who _*wear their heart on their sleeve*_ express their emotions freely and openly, for all to see. Example: "She is kind of player who never hides how she's feeling. One look at her and you know if she's winning or losing." Reply: "She *wears her heart on her sleeve*." 

You can see how these people feel as easily as if they were "*wearing*" their "*heart*" on the "*sleeve*" of their shirt. Example: "Some people love him and some people hate him, but my brother always lets you know how he feels. He *wears his heart on his sleeve*." 

People who _*wear their heart on their sleeve*_ do not hold back their emotions, for good or for bad. It is clear how they feel in each moment. Example: "She's a shy person. She's never been one to *wear her heart on her sleeve*." 

Estos conceptos me hacen pensar en "corazón transparente"  La pregunta es si se quiere decir en forma un tanto poética o más bien coloquial.
En forma coloquial diría "es un persona emocionalmente abierta, extrovertida"  En el norte de México decimos que es una persona "francota, que no se reserva nada"
En forma poética diría corazón franco, abierto.  

en verdad por más que lo pienso, creo que no tenemos en nuestra cultura un concepto equivalente.


----------



## elmg

zhaul-san said:


> en verdad por más que lo pienso, creo que no tenemos en nuestra cultura un concepto equivalente.


 
Coincido con esto, la misma dificultad que nos ha causado a hispanohablantes de distintas nacionalidades lo atestigua.


----------



## AEH

Traducido seria : ser una persona transparente (*que se muestra tal como es*) El corazon esta en la manga, asi pues lo puedes ver muy facilmente. 

Esto es lo que un ingles me ha explicado cuando yo le dije que yo era : tranparent (trasparente en castellano) asi pues tiene un significado positivo si se usa para describir a una persona.


----------



## esance

Hello,

what about that:

"La cara es el espejo del alma"

Significa que en la cara reflejamos nuestro estado de ánimo y está especialmente indicado cuando no podemos disimular nuestros sentimientos y los demás nos los ven en la cara. Sin duda la mayor parte de la comunicación no verbal, la que no hacemos por medio de palabras, la transmitimos mediante la expresión facial y por eso es normal que esta frase tenga sentido.

Un segundo aspecto que indica esta frase es que la cara nos da señales de cómo es el carácter de una persona. La llamada primera impresión es la que nos hacemos de las personas por su aspecto y, principalmente, por su cara. De personas con un rostro atractivo siempre pensamos que tienen rasgos de carácter mejores que de las personas que tienen un rostro poco agraciado, aunque esto no siempre tiene porqué corresponder con la realidad.

Hope this helps!

Fuente: http://hombrerefranero.blogspot.com/2009/10/la-cara-es-el-espejo-del-alma.html


----------



## Andoush

Kitinuchi said:


> Hola, Marbrisa y Pauli
> 
> *"Ser un libro abierto" significa ser muy culto, saber mucho de muchos temas. *
> Lo que Marbrisa necesita es una expresión en castellano que signifique que los sentimientos de alguien son muy evidentes. No se me ocurre ninguna locución que de esa idea. Sorry!
> K.


 

Hmm...
Para mí "ser como un libro abierto" es ser una persona que se expresa con claridad, con sinceridad, que no oculta sus pensamientos o sentimientos...
Ver fuentes aquí, aquí, etc.

Edit: me gusta lo de "la cara es el espejo del alma"... ¡Gracias, Essance!


----------



## maidinbedlam

Otro voto para "ser como un libro abierto". Para mí, es la mejor expresión para esta idea.


----------



## AEH

Una persona que se muestra tal como es. Sincera, honesta y sin dobles intenciones. Ser un libro abierto es saberse todas las respuestas.

Straightforward, honest and not likely to hide their opinions


----------



## ts_mike

"Tener las emociones a Flor de Piel", asi decimos en México al menos.


----------



## Moritzchen

ts_mike said:


> "Tener las emociones a Flor de Piel", asi decimos en México al menos.


De acuerdo.
Tiene más que ver con la vulnerabilidad que con la honestidad.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

He wears his heart on his sleeve
   no puede ocultar sus sentimientos


----------



## AEH

Estoy de acuerdo con "no puede ocultar sus sentimientos". Tambien podria ser : mostrar tus sentimientos y emociones abiertamente o ser una persona abierta, sincera, directa...

Meaning in Engish: to make your feelings and emotions obvious rather than hiding them (cambridge dictionary)


----------



## macame

> *corazón.
> **llevar *alguien* el **~** en la mano, *o* en las manos.
> *
> *1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. Ser franco y sincero.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

En Argentina "Ser un libro abierto" significa, como bien aclaró Kitinuchi, saber mucho.

Mi aporte es: "Ir o hablar con el corazón en la mano". No estará en la manga, pero por ahí anda.

Saludos


----------



## D.luffy

En México cuando usamos la expresión "ser un libro abierto", más que referirnos a una persona culta, hablamos de una persona que se muestra tal como es, sin ocultar sus pensamientos ni sentimientos. Así que al menos en México sería la expresión mas cercana.


----------



## cheshare

*Wear the heart on the sleeve* 
Can anybody help me finding an equivalent expression in Spanish for this one. I have been reading the English forums and it sounds to me close to the expression: "estar con el corazón en la mano". Para decir que está muy expuesto o que está muy sensible. "Llegó con el corazón en la mano".= Acaba de tener una experiencia muy conmovedora o desgarradora. Tiene el corazón destrozado. Nonetheless, the context in which I am trying to figure this out is within an academic text that goes like this: 

"I begin with a picture that wears its heart on its sleeve, the famous "Uncle Sam" recruiting poster for the U.S. Army, designed by James Montgomery Flagg during World War 1. This is an image whose desires seem absolutely clear, focused on a determinate object: it wants "you," that is, the young men of the proper age for military service."

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Pedro Mago Granada

Hola cheshare!

Se me ocurre una propuesta para la traducción, aunque quizás sea solo utilizada en España y no encaje en tu texto porque sea una expresión desconocida para los lectores sudamericanos. Aquí decimos "con las emociones a flor de piel". Me parece que es adecuado para la descripción que haces de "wear the heart on the sleeve" pero me resulta extraño hacer ese análisis de la imagen "Uncle Sam", nunca había visto el cartel desde ese punto de vista. Quizás busques una traducción que incluya algo de impacto en su significado, en el sentido de que la imagen te conmueve porque sorprende y es muy impactante. 

Espero haberte sido de ayuda

Mis mejores deseos desde Granada, España

Pedro


----------



## Destruida

Hola, esta expresión significa que los sentimientos de la persona se muestran claramente y abiertamente, que no estan oscuradas.


----------



## cheshare

Pedro Mago Granada said:


> Hola cheshare!
> 
> Se me ocurre una propuesta para la traducción, aunque quizás sea solo utilizada en España y no encaje en tu texto porque sea una expresión desconocida para los lectores sudamericanos. Aquí decimos "con las emociones a flor de piel". Me parece que es adecuado para la descripción que haces de "wear the heart on the sleeve" pero me resulta extraño hacer ese análisis de la imagen "Uncle Sam", nunca había visto el cartel desde ese punto de vista. Quizás busques una traducción que incluya algo de impacto en su significado, en el sentido de que la imagen te conmueve porque sorprende y es muy impactante.
> 
> Espero haberte sido de ayuda
> 
> Mis mejores deseos desde Granada, España
> 
> Pedro



Hola Pedro, gracias por tu ayuda. No había pensado en esa expresión. Este es un texto de un académico en visual culture studies llamado W.J.T. Mitchell, así que la expresión es parte del una construcción teórica en torno a la interpretación de imágenes para la cual usa el famoso ejemplo del Tío Sam diseñado para reclutar soldados durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. Creo que a partir de todas las expresiones propuestas y el sentido que yo le había dado inicialmente me dan no una frase exacta pero sí una idea de la forma en que el autor está usando la expresión. Mil gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda.


----------



## macame

Otra posibilidad: que no engaña a nadie.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

"...que no oculta sus propósitos."


----------



## cheshare

Gracias, muy buena opción.


----------



## cheshare

Esta me gusta mucho. Mil gracias!


----------



## Laurajean

HI

could anyone help me translate this sentence in spanish?

i.e:   I´m those type of people that always wear their heart on their sleeve

is it always used when it comes to relationships, love, boyfriends and girlfriends...?

thanks


----------



## Txiri

It means their facial expressions and demeanor betray their feelings.  It's so obvious to everyone else, they might as well be "wearing" it on the outside of their clothing.  

It's most commonly used for love relationships, for people at the dating stage.  
But I don't think that means you could not use this expression in similar circumstances, where the love is not necessarily romantic.


----------



## Laurajean

Thanks. its translation in spanish? any ideas?


----------



## Txiri

I don't know a corresponding idiom. 

Si Paco tiene flechazo por Isabel, y todo el mundo lo sabe porque se le ve en la cara, se le nota cómo la menciona ...   
... Paco se deja ver qué siente por ella.
... Paco no puede ocultar sus sentimientos por ella. (Esto es literal).  
... Paco se deja el corazón al descubierto.  
... el corazón de Paco es como un libro abierto.  

Eso es lo que yo pienso.  ¿No puedes venir tú con una idea mejor?


----------



## Lex

Hi, pardon my response in English but this is an incredibly long thread with a lot of confusion with regard to the meaning of "to wear one's heart on one's sleeve." The Cambridge definition is only half right. I should probably state that I am a native English speaker of 70 years standing and author of a dictionary that has been in print for 26 years. "To wear one's heart on one's sleeve" implies both honesty/openness AND vulnerability. Without both it does not apply. The sentence involving Uncle Sam makes almost no sense to me and is a completely improper use of the idiom. Hope this helps.


----------



## yirgster

The metaphor is clear: if one's heart is worn on their sleeve it's open, out there, in plain sight, for anyone to see.

Lex, I don't necessarily agree with you over 'honesty' because it implies, imo, too high a degree of intention in the moment by the person. I think it's the visibility of the heart that's the key, to whatever extent it is intentionally expressed. "honest reaction" seems to better convey the sense the me.

Yes, agree with vulnerability too, because it is exposing your heart.


----------



## Elcanario

No logro recordar una paremia que conjugue ambos matices.
Ya mencionaron "con el corazón en la mano" anteriormente. Significa "con toda franqueza y sinceridad".
Para incorporar el matiz de vulnerabilidad se me ocurre —siendo quizá, todo sea dicho, imprudentemente creativo— añadirle un complemento que lo sugiere: "con el corazón de cristal en la mano".
Un saludo


----------

